# Funny youtube vid is funny.



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Look it up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM41-UdbuB8&playnext_from=TL&videos=jd8c9N2ffaY

It's so funny, involves a few swear words so watch out kiddies.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Ha, that is pretty funny.
At the beginning, he reminded me of Family Guy's Mort Goldman. =D


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkLkB_Zo4Ig&playnext_from=TL&videos=gqtnYHiWj8s

Here's another one of Barrack Obama playing MW2, it's quite funny although it has hate towards Obama with a bit of racial slurs in it so you have been warned.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Ha, I love sound board videos. Although, this one didn't have a lot of useful phrases.
I also appreciate the warning, you don't get that a lot 'round here.
Edit: Actually, now that I finished watching it and saw the racist parts, I was kind of off put. >.<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Ha, I love sound board videos. Although, this one didn't have a lot of useful phrases.
> I also appreciate the warning, you don't get that a lot 'round here.



Not a problem, I tend to abide by the rules and it was debatabley NSFW sooo.....

Oh, here's another funny one. It's completely safe although there's a bit of blood at the end so...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YDfN30sD80&annotation_id=annotation_919562&feature=iv


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

That was funny.
As far as violence goes, here's on of my favorites. Very violent and bloody, to warn ya, but very, very funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9sFUH-HTUc


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> That was funny.
> As far as violence goes, here's on of my favorites. Very violent and bloody, to warn ya, but very, very funny.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9sFUH-HTUc



HAHA that was great!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HAHA that was great!


If you haven't seen their gay zombie one, it's great too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZuK_wYrqp8
Oh, and if you've not seen "The whitest kids you know" I can probably give you a million other links.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> If you haven't seen their gay zombie one, it's great too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZuK_wYrqp8
> Oh, and if you've not seen "The whitest kids you know" I can probably give you a million other links.



Wow, that's hysterical! Givez me more lulz!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZqZ9WDWXVc&playnext_from=TL&videos=whn8xBki6AM


This one gives me a bad case of knee-slappin'. It's completely safe too.

Here's another one, it has a few sketchy words in it (nothing all too bad though) but it's hilarious. (P.S. The whole video's a fake if you didn't pick that up).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmAh2P3u1cg&playnext_from=TL&videos=whn8xBki6AM


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, that's hysterical! Givez me more lulz!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZqZ9WDWXVc&playnext_from=TL&videos=whn8xBki6AM
> 
> ...


That was good. Here's one of my favorite WKUK skits.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfz2D6dglCo


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> That was good. Here's one of my favorite WKUK skits.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfz2D6dglCo



Wow, you've got quite the collection of lulz-worthy links.

Here's a pretty good one although it has STRONG language

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9OYhIoxB8c&playnext_from=TL&videos=8dz6xDxW4yw


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You've got quite the collection of lulz-worthy links.


Don't even make me prove it, I've got _countless._ XD
Here's another one. Strong and frequent language, but funny as anything.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvkBvzpbBPs&feature=related


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Here's another one, it has a few sketchy words in it (nothing all too bad though) but it's hilarious. (P.S. The whole video's a fake if you didn't pick that up).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmAh2P3u1cg&playnext_from=TL&videos=whn8xBki6AM



I noticed their voices, that's the Bob and Tom show located in Indiana. We actually get their video version on TV.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I noticed their voices, that's the Bob and Tom show located in Indiana. We actually get their video version on TV.



Lucky, their videos crack me up so much.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Watch my Abe Lincoln link! >:C
Last link I posted.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Watch my Abe Lincoln link! >:C
> Last link I posted.



I did. It's funny :3


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lucky, their videos crack me up so much.



Yeah, every now and then when I go through the channels I will come across the show. Very funny stuff  It usually on real late at night.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 3, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I noticed their voices, that's the Bob and Tom show located in Indiana. We actually get their video version on TV.


My family listens to Bob & Tom all the time. They're great. =D
Seriously though Scotty, I've got more funny links than I can probably count. @.@


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3s-Q8oKrYU&feature=related

=3 Cheesy, cheesy videos I watch.


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

East Cleveland! (Warning - a few cuss words FYI)

#1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysmLA5TqbIY

#2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZzgAjjuqZM


----------

